# M Series Diver On Rubber Bracelet?



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

Not keen on wearing steel bracelets and looking for an alternative to a leather strap. Nato ones aren't flicking my switch unfortunately btw. O&W M4 is the one I'm liking at the moment!

Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chris__ said:


> Not keen on wearing steel bracelets and looking for an alternative to a leather strap. Nato ones aren't flicking my switch unfortunately btw.Â O&W M4 is the one I'm liking at the moment!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Try Roy`s Heavy Duty Nylon Straps in Green, Blue or Black excellant straps for only Â£3










Or he has some nice rubber straps on deployments










Or rubber oyster style...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chris have you seen my Orange silicone strap with deployment in the straps section?

From "watchrick" on other forums.


----------



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

I have now - ta! Not keen on the orange, but the black on the other is tasty. That kind of strap definitely suits this kind of watch. Cheers!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Jase is on commision
















IMHO Our Swiss rubber straps are the best quality ones anywhere. Shown here with the patterned side up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Swiss rubber are very good,best I have found.Not sure what Jase thinks he is playing at





















Poncy silicone rubber


----------



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

Lovely looking item







Piggy bank raid imminent I think!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If you mean the Swiss rubber Chris,good choice,they are very nice.Cannot fault them at all,and two straps in one,plain and patten sides


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They smell nice too.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ooo yeah,I forgot that,they smell all cozy and custardy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Roy, your straps are much better, in my defence I diddnt think they came in 22mm.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Sorry Roy, your straps are much better, in my defence I diddnt think they came in 22mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Jase







, the M4 is 20mm.


----------



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

One further question for Roy - Can you fit different hands on this watch? I prefer broad arrow hands, similar to the ones on this one -


----------



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

Ah, like these hands (don't want to change the dial though







)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=1519


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I cannot change the hands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Sorry I cannot change the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like you want an '11, they have nice hands!

on rhino & seiko rubber


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

12 mins to take a picture, your slipping


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Av you tried putting a rhino on an 11?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Av you tried putting a rhino on an 11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely that wouldn`t do the watch any good and would invalidate Roy`s warrantee


----------



## Chris__ (Jul 30, 2005)

Ah, don't like them in the same way









Seiko divers are nice though - but the last Seiko auto I had was crap I'm afraid! I will stick with the O&W I think, I don't particularly hate the hands, twas just an idea.. Can't decide between sapphire or Mineral now.. or whether I want a date on the dial even!! Will look up on the forum and ruminate..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I hate the Merc or stick and ball rolex style hands.

I don't know why but it's a thing I just avoid these days.

You may be heading down the road of Yaoisim, you know that don't you!

There is no know cure, once you've tried one combo you'll think of another and you'll never stop.

Good luck!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I hate the Merc or stick and ball rolex style hands.


Me too


----------

